#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Electrical & Power Engineering >  >  >  IEE  Recommendations for the Electrical and Electronic Equipment

## sambun

Dear all, anyone have "IEE  Recommendations for the Electrical and Electronic Equipment of Mobile and Fixed Offshore Installations-1992" ? I found it for a long time, but couldn't ! Please help !

See More: IEE  Recommendations for the Electrical and Electronic Equipment

----------

